# stops after less than 10 hours



## walterrobin

hi guys, my wife's lady arabic dies after just a few hours off her wrist. sometimes less than overnight. any ideas as to the cause of the problem? i assume i have to take it in for service? 

thanks


----------



## Ozy

How active is she? Have you given it a full wind (the watch, not the wife) and checked power reserve off the wrist?
Process of elimination...


----------



## lvt

Be sure the watch gets at least 8-10 hours of wrist time daily, manually winding it to full PR from time to time is a good way to prevent it from stopping.


----------



## walterrobin

thanks for the feedback.

yup, gave it a good 30+ winds and it still stopped overnight. i already considered the lack of movement during the day (sitting in front of a computer) but her lady conductor does just fine given the same amount of wrist time. 

didn't think much of it actually until we got the conductor - then i realized something might be wrong and its not the lack of movement during the day that's causing it to stop

the conductor and the arabic share the same movement based on the Ball website


----------



## lvt

If the watch can't run for at least 36H with a full power reverse (manually wound) I would say there is a problem with the mainspring, it's stuck or broken.


----------



## otown

ozy said:


> how active is she? Have you given it a full wind (the watch, not the wife) and checked power reserve off the wrist?
> Process of elimination...


 lol.


----------



## Sean779

walterrobin said:


> thanks for the feedback.
> 
> yup, gave it a good 30+ winds and it still stopped overnight. i already considered the lack of movement during the day (sitting in front of a computer) but her lady conductor does just fine given the same amount of wrist time.
> 
> didn't think much of it actually until we got the conductor - then i realized something might be wrong and its not the lack of movement during the day that's causing it to stop
> 
> the conductor and the arabic share the same movement based on the Ball website


Also, 30+ winds can be barely half-wound. Those aren't full winds, which you'd need to do around 30-40x. I call 60-70 winds a full wind when you're doing half-winds.


----------



## EHV

And I had exactly the same problem with a Sinn U1 with an ETA 2824.
It takes 80 full winds to get the total power reserve out of the movement when the watch is off of my wrist. Otherwise, it would stop at a similar 10 or 12 hours.
Note that this is off of the wrist in the box so that's a bit different than the OP's situation where the watch is on his wife's wrist.
Still, I agree and would try a full wind up first.



Sean779 said:


> Also, 30+ winds can be barely half-wound. Those aren't full winds, which you'd need to do around 30-40x. I call 60-70 winds a full wind when you're doing half-winds.


----------



## walterrobin

appreciate the feedback. will try the full wind first then send to the shop if it persists.

thanks!


----------



## HilltopMichael

walterrobin said:


> yup, gave it a good 30+ winds and it still stopped overnight. i already considered the lack of movement during the day (sitting in front of a computer) but her lady conductor does just fine given the same amount of wrist time.


I'm one who never manually winds an automatic watch. I believe that it adds unnecessary wear and tear to the watch, it's not needed to keep it running and it's an automatic after all - if I wanted to wind a watch I'd wear one of my many manual wind watches...

Your wife has two automatic watches. Try this. With her Lady Conductor, give it a couple of gentle shakes in the morning to get it going, set the time and let her wear it all day. Take it off at night and note when it stops. Then repeat the test with the other watch. You could repeat the tests a few times, but I suspect that you'll find the Lady Conductor was close to fully wound by the end of the day, the other watch not so fully wound. That would lead me to believe there's some problem.


----------



## samanator

Pretty much anything you do would cause some minute wear to the watch. That being said Ball recomends hand winding the watch as a means of starting it. Besides you would probably have the crown out for setting it anyway.


----------



## walterrobin

24 hours so far and its still going. hope the full wind did the job. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## ChuckMiller

At full wind did you hear the overwind protection clicking?

(excuse me if that info is somewhere in the thread)


----------



## walterrobin

after approx 60 winds, no i did not hear or notice an overwind protection.

btw, the watch ran to 40 hours  thanks again for the help!


----------

